# Colorado jims



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

DMILL said:


> Have any of you heard of colorado jims for mc? Are they listed as a means of support? Our inspector says no, they're just to make things "clean"
> 
> Thanks!


Is it anything like a Pennsylvania Pete?


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Tell your inspector to take a look at this link.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Zip ties are so much cheaper.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> Zip ties are so much cheaper.


Impossible to comply with 300.4 when more than two cables run vertically down a 3 5/8 stud.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

He has a better idea?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Impossible to comply with 300.4 when more than two cables run vertically down a 3 5/8 stud.


Not impossible. 12/2 and 12/3 mc have an outside diameter under 1/2". 3.625-1.25-1.25-.5-.5=0.125. I typically will stack them rather than running them side by side.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

Ask him where in the code book it says MC must be supported by a "listed" method.

Many other wiring methods specify "listed" fittings, but MC does not.

I've always wondered if there ever was a real life guy named Colorado Jim? Did he invent these? If so,I'd love to hear the story behind him getting these fittings named after him.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

DMILL said:


> Have any of you heard of colorado jims for mc? Are they listed as a means of support? Our inspector says no, they're just to make things "clean"
> 
> Thanks!


That's pretty much all we use now days.


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

nrp3 said:


> He has a better idea?


im guessing a crap ton of one holes


----------

